# User names?



## Aikikitty (Feb 18, 2003)

I've been thinking about this question for awhile and I'd like to ask everyone how they or why they pick their user name for this forum.  

For some people it's obvious like it's their real name (like "Rich Parsons") or it has the name of the art they practice in it (like "Kenpogirl").  Other names I have no idea where they come from.  For example, Gouronin, Arnisador, or Kaith Rustaz.  I have no idea what they are from and what they mean.  

I chose "the Opal Dragon" as my user name because 

1. I love Dragons
2. Opal is my birthstone and favorite stone
3. at the time I was trying to think of a 'martial arty' sounding name for a martial art forum.

To be honest, I wish I hadn't put "The" in front of my user name because it sounds like a dumb title to me now but I can't take it off.  Oh well.  Other than that I still really like my user name. 

How about you guys?

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Kirk (Feb 18, 2003)

It's my first name.  Bland, and boring, I know. *shrug*


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 18, 2003)

Cause the video game kicked ****


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 18, 2003)

I use Rich since it is my first name.

and Parsons since it is the family name.

I hope this helps clear things up!  

Seriously, I am looking forward to hearing people's replies!


----------



## pesilat (Feb 18, 2003)

Well, "pesilat" is pretty simple. In Indonesian it means, "one who studies Silat" and, since I do, in fact, study Silat, I thought it appropriate 

Mike


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 19, 2003)

I spent years in Trek fandom.  Have used the handle all the way back in like 84 or 85...if not longer.  Its just 'me'.  More people know me by 'Kaith' then 'Bob'.  

:asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Feb 19, 2003)

I wanted to build my own website, and post kenpo stuff.  I was extremely enthrawled with Kenpo at the time, but had little imaginations.

So KenpoGirl was born.  Tah Dah!!!
That day will go down in infamy.   

KenpoGirl.  aka Dot


----------



## Aikikitty (Feb 19, 2003)

This is very interesting!  See!  This is why I started this thread because I didn't know Shinobi was a video game and I didn't know what Pesilat meant.  I never watched Star Trek either, I'm afraid.  So...Kaith Rustaz must be a character huh.

Keep 'em coming! 

Robyn:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 19, 2003)

Theres a book, "The Final Reflection" by John Ford avout the Klingons.  In it, a klingon youth rises thru the ranks and learns just how the universe works...its a -very- good book. I own 3 well worn copies.   His name is Krenn Rustazh.  I liked the sound of it, but managed to forget the h on the end of Rustazh, hense Rustaz.   Kaith I came up with outta my own twisted mind, yet a few years later it did turn up in a different trek book.  Kaith is a Hindu name, but I havent been able to find the true meaning.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Feb 19, 2003)

My instructor dubbed me this. It was reserved for those that show extra exuberance and outgoingness (?) in their early training. Well much like "Anchors Aweigh" the competition ended with me. So now I am known simply as "Hollywood', and will be the only one running around Summit Martial Arts as long as I train. The 1340 used to be the oldies AM station I listened to, (It's now moved 106.7, the true oldies are gone, but it does broadcast in stero).
Lights, Camera (Speed! Rolling!).......Action!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Feb 19, 2003)

As for my user name, I wanted to use something close to my real name. Unfortunately I had tried to use my name on other forums and newsgroups, but, I mostly found that my name had already been taken. I assumed that would also be the case here too on MATalk, so, I came up with _cali_tkdbruin_. 

It translates to:
*Cali* - Where I live, *Cali*fornia
*TKD* - The Martial Art I practice, *T*ae*K*won*D*o
*Bruin* - The mascot of where I went to college (UCLA)

:asian:


----------



## Mormegil (Feb 19, 2003)

I just joined today, so I doubt anybody has notice me, but what the heck.

Mormegil, because I'm a Tolkien nerd.  It's the nickname of a tragic hero in The Silmarillion.  His name is elvish for "Dark or Black Sword"

I chose that because I want to eventually own a damascasized kris sword (dark), I liked the sound of it, and it happens to incorporate my lat name, "Gil"

BTW:  Arnisador is Tagalog/Filipino for somebody who practices Arnis (Filipino martial arts, or northern Filipino Martial Arts, or modern Filipino martial arts, depending on how you define it).


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 19, 2003)

I asked this question before didnt I?

Anyway's..........I called myself MASTER OF BLADES because......ummmm...................I do Kali.....and as I recently found out........Kali is a primarily Blade based art.......So I thought okay lets make me sound important.......and then I just started posting and annoying the big guns round here and Bham! Here I am today  

Since then......I have a couple of names including MOB, Joe, Bladez and mostly ones like Wanker, imbocile, twat and so on. 

:asian:


----------



## tarabos (Feb 19, 2003)

my last name is taraboletti...you can figure out the math.

not as original as it may have seemed now huh?

hey MOB...does twat have a different meaning in London? because if you call someone that over here in america they might take a good amount of offense.


----------



## Arthur (Feb 19, 2003)

I think its British for "twit". Over on our forum, we had a british fellow call another member that and it caused quite a stir. We later established that it had a very different meaning in British than it does in American. Phew!

Back to the original question... sort of obvious with my name. Its my real name.

Arthur
PS Long Live Trek. Wahoo!


----------



## Jay Bell (Feb 19, 2003)

It's my name too


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *
> hey MOB...does twat have a different meaning in London? because if you call someone that over here in america they might take a good amount of offense.  *



Yeah, dem is fightin' words...


----------



## Ginsu (Feb 19, 2003)

It has been a nick name for a long time.



_Ginsu_


----------



## Aikikitty (Feb 19, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Ginsu! :asian: 

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Ginsu (Feb 19, 2003)

Thank you Robyn.
I have been around for a long time actually just never posted and had to rejoin today.




_Ginsu_


----------



## karatekid1975 (Feb 19, 2003)

Blades, you forgot one. I've been calling you "Blades" since you started and by-passed me in rank  And you told me you liked it   :shrug: 

Anyways, I stole my screen name from the Karate Kid movies. I have two, actually. I used to be a drummer and went by the name Dizzy (my nickname from my first band) Drummer (because I played drums. I still use it for Yahoo chat sometimes.

Since I quit playing drums, I wanted something that fit my new hobby. I was doing Tang Soo Do at the time. I was watching the first karate kid movie for the 100th time (nothing else on). So I "borrowed" the karatekid part and put TSD on the end of it (I still use that for my AOL instant messeger name). I dropped the TSD and put 1975 (my birth year) instead when I started TKD.


----------



## khadaji (Feb 19, 2003)

I take my name for a series of sci-fi books...  Oddly by chance it focuses a lot on Martial Arts.    The Madadora Triligy by Steve Parry. 

Oddly, a person I met about a two years ago saw me working on my web page (he was a friend of my room mate) got a glance at the name, and said something interesting.   He said that that was his mothers maiden name.  He wondered if it was my real last name, and that if my family was from South Africa.   After that I have had some curiosity of where the name comes from beyond sci-fi stories.


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 19, 2003)

Well it's kind of obvious- the 666 part comes from maybe too many years of headbanging   but also a running joke due to the fact that my birthday falls on Hitler's birthday, the date of the showdown at Waco, and there was something else fairly horrific I've forgotten. Also National Stoners Day.  Anyway, my friends think it's amusing. :shrug: 

With friends like these...


----------



## pesilat (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by khadaji _
> *I take my name for a series of sci-fi books...  Oddly by chance it focuses a lot on Martial Arts.    The Madadora Triligy by Steve Parry.
> 
> Oddly, a person I met about a two years ago saw me working on my web page (he was a friend of my room mate) got a glance at the name, and said something interesting.   He said that that was his mothers maiden name.  He wondered if it was my real last name, and that if my family was from South Africa.   After that I have had some curiosity of where the name comes from beyond sci-fi stories. *



I had wondered about that when I saw your name. The Matador Trilogy is one of my favorite sci-fi series ever. However, there are way more than just the trilogy. There's also Omega Cage which ties into the trilogy. The 97th Step which is about Pen's life. The Ablino Knife about Khadaji's daughter. Black Steel about Sleel. Brother Death about Bork.

They are all excellent books.

Also, Steve Perry is a martial artist. He's had a pretty diverse training background but currently trains in Pentjak Silat Serak with Guru Stevan Plinck.

I read a comment Perry made once that was something to the effect of: "When I created 'the 97 steps,' I was creating what I thought was the ideal martial art. When I started training in Serak, I realized I had found the real-life counterpart to the system I had made up."

Mike


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 19, 2003)

one of my cats is named Sir thunderfoot Shadowchaser  thusly I tried to get shadowchaser as an email but someone eles had it so I took tshadowchaser and that has been my main internet name for a long time


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 19, 2003)

Do ya chase shows too?


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 19, 2003)

cross- reference to a website I have since tanked.  The first part, I am in Delaware (DE) and teach (mostly) Arnis.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Feb 19, 2003)

The Martial Art I teach.
Bob:asian:


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 19, 2003)

Cthulhu is an otherwordly ancient evil from the mythos created around H.P. Lovecraft's early 1900's horror works.  And, like my real first name, it's usually unpronouncable to most 

It's usually quite uncommon, so I don't have to worry about stumping my brain for a name.

Cthulhu


----------



## GaryM (Feb 19, 2003)

It's the name of my evil twin, sometimes he posts when I'm away from home.


----------



## KatGurl (Feb 19, 2003)

I chose this name because I like cats, and I'm a girl. I also wanted to show off how I wrote it.

example:

Kat = cat
Gurl = girl

soooooo - KatGurl


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 19, 2003)

Unfortunately I just use my own name. Boring as the rest of my life.


----------



## Pakhet (Feb 19, 2003)

I've been using it for 5 or 6 years.  My daughter picked it out of an Egyptian Gods/Goddesses book...it means "She Who Scratches".  I thought it was appropriate...  

Lisa


----------



## Matt Stone (Feb 19, 2003)

_Yiliquan1_

I practice Yiliquan.

I was the first Yili student on this forum.

It was the same user name I had/have on KFO and E-budo (though on E-budo it is IchiRiKen1, the Japanese pronunciation of the same kanji...)

Sooo, Pakhet - "She who scratches?"  You should see someone about that...


----------



## Angus (Feb 19, 2003)

Angus: My real life nickname since 6th grade. Most people still call me Angus, and I don't even look like a cow anymore!


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 19, 2003)

Yes Farnsworth, your life is quite the bore


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *Yes Farnsworth, your life is quite the bore  *



Too much time watching him from his porch?


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 19, 2003)

Be careful, i'll set up shop on your porch next.


----------



## chufeng (Feb 19, 2003)

chufeng (pronounced "jew fung") is the phonetic of the characters which translate to "bamboo wind."

My teacher gave me that name when I was studying with him in the early 1980s...

It has many nuances, not the least of which is the idea of yielding.

The wind cannot be seen, but it's effects are obvious...

Bamboo survives because of its flexibility, yet it is very solid, structurally, and makes for a durable building material.

The idea of wind...breath...ch'i...although, esoteric, is easily manifest in our internal system of YiLiQuan...and the idea of using that energy for healing (as well as hurting) is what drew me to this art in the first place....(this, of course leads to a discourse on TCM, which is beyond the scope of this thread)...

Lastly, the haunting sounds of the Shakuhachi are directly derived from the coming together of the breath with bamboo...I love all music, but am quite fond of Shakuhachi.

That is why I was named...chufeng 
:asian:


----------



## chufeng (Feb 19, 2003)

Then again, it could simply be that wind escaping from the south end of a north bound panda.

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by karatekid1975 _
> *Blades, you forgot one. I've been calling you "Blades" since you started and by-passed me in rank  And you told me you liked it   :shrug:
> 
> *



Awwwwww Dont go all soppy on me  I missed out quite a few nicknames.....But if it makes you feel any better "Blades" is my favorite :asian: 


Okay now that I'm done lying.......Twat is an insult here as well lol....Dunno its exact meaning tho......:shrug:


----------



## Pakhet (Feb 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yiliquan1 _
> *Yiliquan1
> Sooo, Pakhet - "She who scratches?"  You should see someone about that...    *



workin' on it    

Lisa


----------



## Mon Mon (Feb 20, 2003)

I came up with Mon Mon because i did not want to call myself Bon Bon


----------



## Yari (Feb 20, 2003)

Yari and my real name mean the same

Yari = spear = Terje 

/Yari


----------



## karatekid1975 (Feb 20, 2003)

Master of Blades wrote:

*Awwwwww Dont go all soppy on me  I missed out quite a few nicknames.....But if it makes you feel any better "Blades" is my favorite :asian: *

*cough* lier *cough*  

I would have picked twurp (sp?), which means brat. Good one for Blades   So there LOL


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Feb 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *.......Twat is an insult here as well lol....Dunno its exact meaning tho......:shrug: *



We have a pretty good idea what it means here in the *States*...


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 20, 2003)

Shhhhh now he's too young to know what it means.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by karatekid1975 _
> *Master of Blades wrote:
> 
> Awwwwww Dont go all soppy on me  I missed out quite a few nicknames.....But if it makes you feel any better "Blades" is my favorite :asian:
> ...



Who you calling a brat! Thats age discrimination right here!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Too much time watching him from his porch? *




I hope no one is watching me from my porch.  One will never know what they are going to see over here.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *Yes Farnsworth, your life is quite the bore  *



It looks as if I'm going to have to buy Heather that material to make curtains after all.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *We have a pretty good idea what it means here in the States...  *



Yes, but there's a 12yr. old girl running around on here and MOB is much older.:shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Thats age discrimination right here! *



Tough  you'll just have to suffer through your teen years just the same as everyone else had to.


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Feb 20, 2003)

Hah, I doubt anyone would ever be able to guess what my name means unless they took the time to learn Scots-Gaelic.

First, a little explanation.

I write a bleeping lot of poetry, and I continue to develop my skills as a writer of both poetry and prose. I've been doing this since my teens and even earlier than that, and I continue to do so in University. I've had some poems published here and there, but I'm still not quite confident enough to publish a volume of my own work... working up to that, though! If I can do MA, I can do anything, I think.

As a Martial Artist, I am committed to a very strict and rather complicated code of honour, incorporating elements of Martial Arts ethos, Platonic and traditional Western philosophical ideals of virtue, Christian ethics, and my own experiences and interpretations of those experiences. A true warrior, I believe, is committed to a code of honour and virtue. And while I am not perfect, and I make as many errors as anyone else, I believe that I at least try to follow the way of the warrior in this regard.

So. by now, you're probably asking "how does this relate to your name, oh long-winded one?" 

The answer is simple.

The Scots-Gaelic word for warrior is Cliar, the first half of my user name. The Scots-Gaelic word for poet is the second half of my name, Laoch. Both are rough translations, of course. Being of Scottish descent, I figured the title was appropriate as describing who I am. Not to mention that the founder of the Scottish family line I descend from was nick-named Tailleur Dubhe na Twaighe (Black Tailor of the Axe), I figured Cliar was appropriate. Warrior poets are also typically part of Celtic, Nordic, and Germanic history. They told the tales of the great heroes of their culture's history, and were also called Skalds (bards, basically). I like to think that, in some small way, I'm trying to live up to and carry on that tradition.

Hence, Cliarlaoch.


----------



## Seig (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Yes, but there's a 12yr. old girl running around on here*


That's right, and if he keeps using languaghe on here that I would find offensive to someone using in front of my daughter I will Boot him in the Groin right before I rip his ********* off. 





> * and MOB is much older.:shrug: *


I don't think so, he says he's 15, which means mentally, they are about the same age.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *That's right, and if he keeps using languaghe on here that I would find offensive to someone using in front of my daughter I will Boot him in the Groin right before I rip his ********* off.
> I don't think so, he says he's 15, which means mentally, they are about the same age. *



:shrug:........How can she be twelve.....Her favorite weapons are knives!!!!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *:shrug:........How can she be twelve.....Her favorite weapons are knives!!!!!!  *




Interesting question???


----------



## D_Brady (Feb 21, 2003)

To me knives are something you deal with everyday or at least some kind of edged object. People eat with knives ,cut with scissors and some times break the occasional glass. If you have an understanding and respect for cutting and what being cut intales I think a person is better off.


 In my Kenpo training edged weapon traing always came later, but yet edged objets are all around you. The average instructor will try to snow you by telling you,  that type of training must come later. I feel that some instructors confuse a white belt in the arts as the same as a white belt in life.

 I'm willing to bet that most carpenter, carpet layers and electritons can handle a knife better than most martial arts insructors. Farmiliararity is the key, some professions deal with edged objects on a daily bassis, most martial arts instructors think there belt or the little stripes gives them the same experience IMO  it does not.


 I feel my daughter has less of a chance of getting hurt by edged weapons by an early introduction than a latter one. This might seem a little off track but, if you have a gun in the house and you teach you child to under stand and respect the weapon for the good and harm it can inflict. I think you would have less accidents  in comparison to a child who only knows what tv has tought them when thet come across a fire arm.

 Plus in systema they teach edged weapons right away so kayla is around them quite a bit. When she starts dating it's not a bad thing to know ya know.


 Respectfully Dan Brady.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D_Brady _
> *
> Plus in systema they teach edged weapons right away so kayla is around them quite a bit. When she starts dating it's not a bad thing to know ya know.
> 
> ...



:rofl: I used to think that was what my dad thought......Then I realised that he was getting bored of his normal class and needed some new Meat to kick the crap out of


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *he was getting bored of his normal class and needed some new Meat to kick the crap out of  *



Very interesting, so you just oblige by showing up to get beat up. You're picking up the fighting spirit.


----------



## Seig (Feb 22, 2003)

Well, heck, he should show up over here and let us all beat the heck out of him


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Well, heck, he should show up over here and let us all beat the heck out of him *



You provide the plane ticket and the food and Im there


----------



## Seig (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *You provide the plane ticket and the food and Im there  *


The food, I can do.  The plane fare, sorry, I'm just a poor working class American


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *The food, I can do.  The plane fare, sorry, I'm just a poor working class American *



Hey maybe the Martial Talk members can all put together some money and send me a plane ticket so I can come and get beaten up by you all. For every dollar you get to give me 1/2 a *Boot to the Groin* :rofl:


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 22, 2003)

Originally, my handle was nightingale42, but my email address of the same handle got spammed to death, so I changed it on everything.  The 42 was a hitchhiker's guide to the universe reference.

Nightingale is a nickname someone gave me a long time ago.  It's partially a reference to a book by Mercedes Lackey (and if you've never read her books, RUN to the bookstore or library and get one), but mostly just because I like to sing, especially sad ballads.  You know what they say about us Irish... all our wars are merry and all our songs are sad.  I really like singing classical music as well, Handel and Schubert especially, but I hate listening to it.  I just like to sing it because its a challenge for me.

the 8472 is another Trek reference... brownie points to someone who knows what it refers to.


----------



## Johnathan Napalm (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> *Originally, my handle was nightingale42, but my email address of the same handle got spammed to death, so I changed it on everything.  The 42 was a hitchhiker's guide to the universe reference.
> 
> Nightingale is a nickname someone gave me a long time ago.  It's partially a reference to a book by Mercedes Lackey (and if you've never read her books, RUN to the bookstore or library and get one), but mostly just because I like to sing, especially sad ballads.  You know what they say about us Irish... all our wars are merry and all our songs are sad.  I really like singing classical music as well, Handel and Schubert especially, but I hate listening to it.  I just like to sing it because its a challenge for me.
> ...



8472 is an alien specie...    lol


----------



## J-kid (Feb 23, 2003)

Because Judo is my first martial art and i am really good at it, Like most things:wink: 

Reason i call my self Judo-kid
Its suppost to be like Billy the kid
I definitly act the part.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Hey maybe the Martial Talk members can all put together some money and send me a plane ticket so I can come and get beaten up by you all. *



One can only hope??


----------



## Matt Stone (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Judo-kid _
> *Because Judo is my first martial art and i am really good at it, Like most things:wink:
> 
> Reason i call my self Judo-kid
> ...



Yeah, Judo the Kid would have seemed a bit silly...


----------



## chufeng (Feb 23, 2003)

> Yeah, Judo the Kid would have seemed a bit silly...



Reminds me of a joke where the punchline is:
"...Karate my ***."


:rofl: 
chufeng


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chufeng _
> *Reminds me of a joke where the punchline is:
> "...Karate my ***."
> 
> ...



Care to share with the rest of my class :shrug: Or THE class even :shrug:


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 23, 2003)

I've heard this one, if its the one I'm thinking of...

A guy has a trained monkey. Whenever the monkey is told to "Karate" something, the monkey pounds it to bits.  One day, the monkey is sitting on the guy's shoulder, and he's telling his buddy what the monkey can do.  His buddy looks at him and laughs, and says "Karate! My ***!"  and the rest is history.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> *I've heard this one, if its the one I'm thinking of...
> 
> A guy has a trained monkey. Whenever the monkey is told to "Karate" something, the monkey pounds it to bits.  One day, the monkey is sitting on the guy's shoulder, and he's telling his buddy what the monkey can do.  His buddy looks at him and laughs, and says "Karate! My ***!"  and the rest is history. *



I heard the same story only it was a killer attack dog 

Same idea though.


----------



## Seig (Feb 23, 2003)

I heard another version of the same joke, howeve it was adult in nature and as we have a few minors frequenting this forum, I shall refrain.


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 23, 2003)

can you PM me and tell me?  I'm over 21!


----------



## redfive (Feb 23, 2003)

Redfive was Luke Skywalkers call sign in Star Wars.

 I used to look just like Luke, and had the same hair cut back in the late 70s and early 80s, so my friends called me Redfive.

Hay Nightingale8472.  You must be tough. Species 8472 was one of the only species to realy kick the crap out of the Borg. But I'd still put my money on 7of 9. 

                                                           Redfive


----------



## tunetigress (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> *Originally, my handle was nightingale42, but my email address of the same handle got spammed to death, so I changed it on everything.  The 42 was a hitchhiker's guide to the universe reference.
> 
> Nightingale is a nickname someone gave me a long time ago.
> ...



Species 8472 were extremely creepy.  Much creepier than the Borg, IMHO.


----------



## Kirk (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> *Species 8472 were extremely creepy.  Much creepier than the Borg, IMHO.   *



Didn't see the origin of tunetigress on this thread *hint* *hint*


----------



## tunetigress (Feb 23, 2003)

Well the 'tune' part comes from my former profession, music.  I have a bunch of High-falutin' education in Music and spent most of my professional career as a Band and Chorus Director. My life used to focus on one tune or other, playing tunes, teaching tunes, performing tunes of all descriptions for most of my waking hours with pretty much everyone that crossed my path.  Until I got Chemically Injured in my classroom by being gassed with solvent fumes that is.  My lungs are shot now, sorry to say.  Along with a great life and career.  I'm too sick to work anymore. 

The 'tigress' part comes from the great big karate inspired tattoo on my right shoulder of a tigress clawing her way up the side of a dragon. I like my tattoo.  I like orange cats. I really like Kenpo Karate.  I managed to get a Blue Belt in Tracy's before I got too sick to continue training seriously.  When I'm well enough I still practice and will resume training when I'm able.  This tiggie's gonna claw her way up onto that dragon eventually!


When I thought up my screen name it had to reflect the two things that most define who I am, Music and the Martial Arts. So tune and tigress were both words that describe some defining characteristic about these two areas that made up my life, and I thought they sounded good together.

Besides, I couldn't think up anything better, so I just used it for everything online, and never bothered to think up another one as tunetigress seems to work so well for all occasions.

Tunetigress 'R' Us and I'm stickin' to it!!!


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 24, 2003)

tune-

music is something that never really breaks its hold on you... remember, there are many kinds of music that don't involve the lungs.  

best wishes!

-N-


----------



## Seig (Feb 24, 2003)

There are those of us that are healthy that are musically impaired as well.....


----------



## pesilat (Feb 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *There are those of us that are healthy that are musically impaired as well..... *



Amen to that! My sister got every ounce of musical talent in our family. I can't carry a tune in an airtight bucket.

Mike


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 24, 2003)

much of music can be taught...

in my experience, music itself is about 95% technique and 5% talent and natural aptitude.

for example, you can teach someone with absolutely no ear for it how to play piano very well.  You teach them notes and chords and theory and where to put their fingers and when.  However, you can't teach them how to play it excellently, because excellence comes from a love for the art, and the ability to really feel the music.

singing is a little different, but unless someone is tonedeaf (which is a medical diagnosis, not someone who just can't sing, but a true inability to distinguish between pitches)  you can teach them how to sing the right notes at the right volume with the right words.  what you can't teach is that little extra spark that comes from inside that makes that difference. 

much of music can be learned in the same way math or kenpo can be, but in my experience, there's just something about it that has to be there already, because that little bit can't be taught.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *There are those of us that are healthy that are musically impaired as well..... *



Right on Man.  God didn't give me the talent to sing or dance. This is why I stick with martial arts.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Right on Man.  God didn't give me the talent to sing or dance. This is why I stick with martial arts. *



If I am forced to dance then I do martial arts on the floor.

I get by, no real cool guy, but at least I am moving


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *... but at least I am moving  *



I just don't dance. :shrug:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I just don't dance. :shrug: *



well you dance well here


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *well you dance well here  *




Thanks


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Thanks *



No Problem,


----------



## Seig (Feb 26, 2003)

Reminds me of the Phil Collins song , _I can't sing, I can't dance_


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Reminds me of the Phil Collins song , I can't sing, I can't dance *



That reminds me of the song ABACAB


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 26, 2003)

Every time I try to dance, a fairy spontaneously combusts.

Cthulhu


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *Every time I try to dance, a fairy spontaneously combusts.
> 
> Cthulhu *



:rofl: :rofl: 

That is so funny. Thanks!


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 26, 2003)

Dacing is something you only do Tipsy or if your a women......:shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 26, 2003)

Women just have much better rythem when dancing. I just hate having to watch a guy dance on the dance floor.


----------



## Seig (Feb 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Women just have much better rythem when dancing. I just hate having to watch a guy dance on the dance floor. *


You watch guys on the dance floor?  you're making me nervous :anic:


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *You watch guys on the dance floor?  you're making me nervous :anic: *



Me too!  

But whats really annoying is when you are doing Kata's or Patterns or whatever your art does and the girl goes "Oh so its just like a dance!". I have to stop and tell her that if this was the case then I would actually be quite a good dancer :shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 27, 2003)

No I don't watch the guys. What I was referring to was the guys on the floor trying to impress all of the women on the floor. Hence trying to rub up on any and all women they can bouncing from one to the other.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *No I don't watch the guys. What I was referring to was the guys on the floor trying to impress all of the women on the floor. Hence trying to rub up on any and all women they can bouncing from one to the other. *



Some guys Dance, othes buy them drinks, others yet will talk to them and appeal to their intellectual sides. All in all it is one Dance to try and get to another dance!


----------



## Seig (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *No I don't watch the guys. What I was referring to was the guys on the floor trying to impress all of the women on the floor. Hence trying to rub up on any and all women they can bouncing from one to the other. *


Ok, now I know what you meant.  Just waltz on up to them and _Boot to the Groin_


----------



## Seig (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Some guys Dance, othes buy them drinks, others yet will talk to them and appeal to their intellectual sides. All in all it is one Dance to try and get to another dance!  *


From the vertical Cha-Cha-Cha to the horizontal mambo


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *From the vertical Cha-Cha-Cha to the horizontal mambo *



Correct My Brother


----------



## MinnieMin (Feb 28, 2003)

MinnieMin is what my husband calls me sometimes.  

Come on guys, dancing is not that hard.  If you can do martial arts, dancing is easy peasy squeezy.  
Relax, listen, and feel the music not TRY to dance with the music.  

Seig, don't say it.  

Min


----------



## Sifu DangeRuss (Feb 28, 2003)

I was dubbed "DangeRuss" many years ago from co-workers who would find me out running forms at lunchtime.  It became something of a joke, as I am probably the single least "dangeRuss" looking cat you'd ever run across.  One of my co-worker's decided to attend and observe a class and passed the name to my students and it stuck.  It'd be pretentious, if I actually really saw myself that way, but as it is, I think it's kind of a grand joke.

Russ (aka Sifu DangeRuss)

If ya gonna cause trouble and you're gonna make a fuss

then you're gonna hafta face down DangeRuss

I'm DangeRuss, a lot like you, only DangeRuss

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:​


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sifu DangeRuss _
> *I was dubbed "DangeRuss" many years ago from co-workers who would find me out running forms at lunchtime.  It became something of a joke, as I am probably the single least "dangeRuss" looking cat you'd ever run across.  One of my co-worker's decided to attend and observe a class and passed the name to my students and it stuck.  It'd be pretentious, if I actually really saw myself that way, but as it is, I think it's kind of a grand joke.
> 
> Russ (aka Sifu DangeRuss)
> ...



LOL.......Nice story :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sifu DangeRuss _
> *I was dubbed "DangeRuss" many years ago from co-workers ... [/center] *



Cool!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MinnieMin _
> *MinnieMin is what my husband calls me sometimes.
> 
> Come on guys, dancing is not that hard.  If you can do martial arts, dancing is easy peasy squeezy.
> ...




Like I said, when I am on the dance floor I am doing martial arts 

This is how I dance.


----------



## MinnieMin (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Like I said, when I am on the dance floor I am doing martial arts
> 
> This is how I dance. *



That's how I dance when I am home alone.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MinnieMin _
> *That's how I dance when I am home alone.  *




I do it at home alone or not.


----------



## Sifu DangeRuss (Mar 1, 2003)

'cides...everyone mangles the last name.  So this is much easier for everyone :iws:


----------



## Johnathan Napalm (Mar 1, 2003)

Spelled Jonathan wrong.  Too lazy to reregister.
Napalm=Burn as much BS posts as possible.


----------



## Mickey (Mar 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Johnathan Napalm _
> *Spelled Jonathan wrong.  Too lazy to reregister.
> Napalm=Burn as much BS posts as possible. *



Hmmm,

I have read some of your posts and they have be BS or Confratational from time to time. Yet opinions is what this site is all about. Yet, I see this fits my opinion of you from the beginning.
Spelled you name wrong, not into details, To lazy to change it, and into causing problems.

Thank you for confirming my guess and opinions.


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mickey _
> *Hmmm,
> 
> I have read some of your posts and they have be BS or Confratational from time to time. Yet opinions is what this site is all about. Yet, I see this fits my opinion of you from the beginning.
> ...



That was..........rude?


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mickey _
> *Hmmm,
> 
> I have read some of your posts and they have be BS or Confratational from time to time. Yet opinions is what this site is all about. Yet, I see this fits my opinion of you from the beginning.
> ...



 Ouch...


----------



## Mickey (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *That was..........rude?  *




Do a search on this guy and read his posts just for today and than ask me again who is the rude one?

I will await you judgement.:asian:


----------



## Mickey (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> * Ouch... *



Well he delivers crap and I think he cannot take it without getting personal, just my opinion.

See above post and I will await you judgement also

:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mickey _
> *Well he delivers crap and I think he cannot take it without getting personal, just my opinion.
> 
> See above post and I will await you judgement also
> ...




I actually....um... don't really care what he says. But that's just me.:shrug:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I actually....um... don't really care what he says. But that's just me.:shrug: *




Nice approach I agree with you.


----------



## Jill666 (Mar 3, 2003)

Personally I have felt Jonathan and Mickey have both been quite rude today, and plan to ignore pretty much every post from them until something pleasant or informative slips out.

We don't need any more of this divisive cr@p. Knock it off- all of you! Cripes.

Jill666 -not a mod.


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *
> 
> Jill666 -not a mod. *



But yet we still love you


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *Personally I have felt Jonathan and Mickey have both been quite rude today, and plan to ignore pretty much every post from them until something pleasant or informative slips out.
> 
> We don't need any more of this divisive cr@p. Knock it off- all of you! Cripes.
> ...




Thanks Jill for your comment.

I agree:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *But yet we still love you  *




Jill, I'd watch out for this youngin!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *But yet we still love you  *




Who you mean 'We' White man?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Jill, I'd watch out for this youngin! *




Yes Jill, he is getting frisky, I would worry.   :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Yes Jill, he is getting frisky, I would worry.   :rofl: *



I think Jill has an admirer.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I think Jill has an admirer. *




JF,

You are telling Jill something?


----------



## Seig (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *JF,
> 
> You are telling Jill something?  *


I think hormones are running rampant this time of year.....


----------



## Sifu DangeRuss (Mar 8, 2003)

...and it's so much more dignified than "PreposteRuss".


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *JF,
> 
> You are telling Jill something?  *




I'm sure Jill can handle herself quite well from a 15yr. old but she should still watch out for him. I would.:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I think hormones are running rampant this time of year..... *



It just might be the changing of the seasons or something.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I'm sure Jill can handle herself quite well from a 15yr. old but she should still watch out for him. I would.:rofl: *





Well, I am worried about him also .

Look Out Jill


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Well, I am worried about him also .
> 
> Look Out Jill   *



I'm sure Jill will do more than bitchslap him as his mum does. BUT then again maybe he likes that kind of stuff.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I'm sure Jill will do more than bitchslap him as his mum does. BUT then again maybe he likes that kind of stuff. *



True True,

you never know what he might like  

:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *you never know what he might like  *



I'm sure I really do not want to know.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I'm sure I really do not want to know. *




True, and neither woudl I, yet I cannot help myself, teasing him while he is gone. Gives him a chance to read all the post slowly and then reply 




MOB,


Where have you been the last two days, do not tell me you have a real life?    

:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *MOB,
> 
> Where have you been the last two days, do not tell me you have a real life?  *



That's it! He is training with Shinobi as a stealth warrior.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *That's it! He is training with Shinobi as a stealth warrior. *



That means one could be on your porch and one on mine.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *That means one could be on your porch and one on mine.  *




HHmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm,
You are probably right. _peeking out the window looking for shinobi - in a gold/purple sequin dress._


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *HHmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm,
> You are probably right. peeking out the window looking for shinobi - in a gold/purple sequin dress. *




Oh I see how it is, Shinobi send MOB after me, I guess that makes me the lesser of the two targets. :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 8, 2003)

I'm hoping that shinobi isn't packing 2 swords on his back plus all of those stars, grappling hooks, and those balls that create the smoke. All that can get heavy I suppose. :rofl:  It might be rough trying to fight in a dress and high heeled shoes carrying all his extra weapons.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I'm hoping that shinobi isn't packing 2 swords on his back plus all of those stars, grappling hooks, and those balls that create the smoke. All that can get heavy I suppose. :rofl:  It might be rough trying to fight in a dress and high heeled shoes carrying all his extra weapons. *




He has the highlander special effects clothes, you can pull a scotish claymore out of your back pocket


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 8, 2003)

Quit yor bantering you dweebs  Unfortuantly (For Jill) I'm involved with someone which is where I have been for the one of the last two days. Yesturday I was playing in a Basketball match in a tourny that we NEEDED to win. Of course we didnt. Too much dancing under the net according to our coach. And yes......I guess you have come close enough to it to discover the truth. I have Shinobi in a cage in my room awaiting on the moment to unleash him on you (Cali seems to have run away :shrug. He is more deadly then ever in his new Purple and Green Leather Gi. He also dances if you poke him with a stick


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *He is more deadly then ever in his new Purple and Green Leather Gi. He also dances if you poke him with a stick  *



He dances too???:rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *He dances too???:rofl: *



Of course........I only prefer him over Cali (Who is still missing!) for the novelty value :asian:


----------



## Seig (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Oh I see how it is, Shinobi send MOB after me, I guess that makes me the lesser of the two targets. :rofl: *


No it's that he knows MOB has a crush on you....something about a pretty mouth.....


----------



## Seig (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I'm hoping that shinobi isn't packing 2 swords on his back plus all of those stars, grappling hooks, and those balls that create the smoke. All that can get heavy I suppose. :rofl:  It might be rough trying to fight in a dress and high heeled shoes carrying all his extra weapons. *


 i hear he was asking a lot of women questions about the proper way to pack his purse, so he is getting expert advice......


----------



## Seig (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *He has the highlander special effects clothes, you can pull a scotish claymore out of your back pocket  *


That's where they had it!  I was wondering if they had "tucks" delivered by the truckload.....


----------



## Seig (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Quit yor bantering you dweebs  Unfortuantly (For Jill) I'm involved with someone which is where I have been for the one of the last two days. Yesturday I was playing in a Basketball match in a tourny that we NEEDED to win. Of course we didnt. Too much dancing under the net according to our coach. And yes......I guess you have come close enough to it to discover the truth. I have Shinobi in a cage in my room awaiting on the moment to unleash him on you (Cali seems to have run away :shrug. He is more deadly then ever in his new Purple and Green Leather Gi. He also dances if you poke him with a stick  *


Wait a minute, read that slowly.....He just admitted he's involved with Shinobi.....


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Wait a minute, read that slowly.....He just admitted he's involved with Shinobi..... *



Yes!!!!!! I knew it would finally come out in the open that MOB & Shinobi are.....................involved.:rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Yes!!!!!! I knew it would finally come out in the open that MOB & Shinobi are.....................involved.:rofl: *




Is this not what I have been trying to get everyone to see ??

I feel much better now


----------



## Abbax8 (Mar 8, 2003)

Abba is latin for Daddy
x8 my wife and I have 8 children.
Simple
                                              Peace
                                                Dennis


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Abbax8 _
> *Abba is latin for Daddy
> x8 my wife and I have 8 children.
> Simple
> ...



Eight kids!!?? Well, good for you, I'll bet they keep you very busy...


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Is this not what I have been trying to get everyone to see ??
> 
> I feel much better now  *




LOL.......a little to late to try taking credit now Rich 

Didnt Shinobi say he had a wife? Maybe hes gone on holiday with her?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Abbax8 _
> *Abba is latin for Daddy
> x8 my wife and I have 8 children.
> Peace
> Dennis *




You are a better man than I.:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *LOL.......a little to late to try taking credit now Rich
> 
> Didnt Shinobi say he had a wife? Maybe hes gone on holiday with her?  *




I will take credit where ever I can.  

And quit trying to change the subject.   :shrug: :rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *I will take credit where ever I can.
> 
> And quit trying to change the subject.   :shrug: :rofl: *



Hey just trying to track down the little guy  But I mean how hard can it be to find a bald ninja in a Gay Purple and Gold Gi


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Hey just trying to track down the little guy  But I mean how hard can it be to find a bald ninja in a Gay Purple and Gold Gi  *



I would not know, I have never tried.

Sounds like you may have though !  :rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *I would not know, I have never tried.
> 
> Sounds like you may have though !  :rofl: *



Nope.....I usually just hire Paul, he ALWAYS finds them for some strange un-known reason. Not that I go looking for Bald Gay ninjas in purple and gold gi's :shrug:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Nope.....I usually just hire Paul, he ALWAYS finds them for some strange un-known reason. Not that I go looking for Bald Gay ninjas in purple and gold gi's :shrug: *




ah Young One you are learning the ways I see.


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *ah Young One you are learning the ways I see.
> 
> *



Bout time! :rofl:


----------



## Abbax8 (Mar 9, 2003)

Jason, Better, NO, but perhaps more blessed.

Cali, Busy, YES, YES, YES, but I'm not bored, don't have time to grow old and get to do fun things with my kids and nobody thinks I'm acting immature. In about ten years or so we will should start to see grandkids and I get to do it all over again!

                                                                Peace
                                                                  Dennis


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Abbax8 _
> *Jason, Better, NO, but perhaps more blessed.
> 
> Cali, Busy, YES, YES, YES, but I'm not bored, don't have time to grow old and get to do fun things with my kids and nobody thinks I'm acting immature. In about ten years or so we will should start to see grandkids and I get to do it all over again!
> ...




Abbax8,

Man I wish you and your family the best. :asian: 

Best Regards


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Abbax8 _
> *Jason, Better, NO, but perhaps more blessed.
> 
> Cali, Busy, YES, YES, YES, but I'm not bored, don't have time to grow old and get to do fun things with my kids and nobody thinks I'm acting immature.                                  Peace
> Dennis *




Well sir, I tip my hat. Congratulations and good luck with your family. I have 3 kids and I know that's all I can handle.:asian:


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Well sir, I tip my hat. Congratulations and good luck with your family. I have 3 kids and I know that's all I can handle.:asian: *



I can barely handle my little brother........dunno what Im gonna do with kids


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I can barely handle my little brother........dunno what Im gonna do with kids  *




And there are some who should not breed.


----------



## Abbax8 (Mar 11, 2003)

Rich, Jason, Thank You!


----------



## jeffkyle (Mar 13, 2003)

Just my name...


----------



## Seig (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *Just my name... *


Hey!  How'd we get back on topic!  Knock it off!
Seig
MartialTalk-*DE*Moderator


----------



## jeffkyle (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Hey!  How'd we get back on topic!  Knock it off!
> Seig
> MartialTalk-DEModerator *



Just stirrin'.....


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Hey!  How'd we get back on topic!  Knock it off!
> Seig
> MartialTalk-DEModerator *



awwwwww leave the kid alone, he didnt know any better


----------



## jeffkyle (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *awwwwww leave the kid alone, he didnt know any better  *


 
Gee....Thanks..
:shrug:


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *Gee....Thanks..
> :shrug:  *



My pleasure........nice to see some gratitude around here  

Your friendly super-hero MOB


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Your friendly super-hero MOB  *



I believe that Mr. Kyle is older than you are! Respect young one. :asian: Since when did you  become a superhero? I see you need another boot to the groin here. And last but not least do not mess with the rest of us kenpo folk.:rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I believe that Mr. Kyle is older than you are! Respect young one. :asian: Since when did you  become a superhero? I see you need another boot to the groin here. And last but not least do not mess with the rest of us kenpo folk.:rofl: *




True Respect is always a good thing!

:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *My pleasure........nice to see some gratitude around here
> 
> Your friendly super-hero MOB  *




Hmm Super-hero??

* Wonders what his super power is *

:shrug:


----------



## Seig (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *awwwwww leave the kid alone, he didnt know any better  *


Who you callin a kid, Goat Boy?


----------



## Seig (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *
> Your friendly super-zero MOB  *


That, I will believe.


----------



## Seig (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Hmm Super-hero??
> 
> * Wonders what his super power is *
> ...


He can leap tall ant hills in a single bound, stronger than most odors, faster than a slug on valium......


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *He can leap tall ant hills in a single bound, stronger than most odors, faster than a slug on valium...... *



Actually my super powers are soooooo super secret that not even I know, the only one that has manifested itself so far is that I am considerably the most sexy guy I know  

Not a word Rich/Seig/Jason :shrug:


----------



## Dronak (Mar 14, 2003)

I wonder if this thread was done in the past because I thought I already posted about my nickname in here.  Maybe I'm thinking of some other web board though.  Dronak is a name I made up back in high school for a Dungeons and Dragons character.  It wasn't exactly my favorite game name, but when I was trying to pick an alias to use on the net, logins and such, it turned out that Dronak was unique enough that I've almost always been able to get it when I wanted it.  So that's it -- I made it up and it's become my standard internet nickname.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Actually my super powers are soooooo super secret that not even I know, the only one that has manifested itself so far is that I am considerably the most sexy guy I know
> 
> :shrug: *




So you are saying you are a Mutant and not a true super hero.

Hmm Ok I agree you are a mutant


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dronak _
> *I wonder if this thread was done in the past because I thought I already posted about my nickname in here.  Maybe I'm thinking of some other web board though.  Dronak is a name I made up back in high school for a Dungeons and Dragons character.  It wasn't exactly my favorite game name, but when I was trying to pick an alias to use on the net, logins and such, it turned out that Dronak was unique enough that I've almost always been able to get it when I wanted it.  So that's it -- I made it up and it's become my standard internet nickname. *



Dronak,

Imagine a young kid playing D&D in the 70's, Character name Sindar. Iwas not sure where I got the name. Later I read that Sindar is the name of the Eldar Elves in Tolkien that went over the Seas. 

So when I got online I tried Sindar and was able to get it for Ameritech, but nowhere else. So I changed to SindarX.

Uniqueness is important. On here I choose to go by Rich Parsons assuming I would be the only one, and then everyone would know who I am


----------



## Aikikitty (Jul 18, 2003)

I'm bringing this thread up again (because I can) and also 'cause I'm hoping some of the newer members will post and explain their user names. 

Robyn :wavey:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 18, 2003)

Bart Simpson spent his karate money on the video game "Touch of Death". My sign off is from Fraggle Rock.


----------



## Aikikitty (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *Bart Simpson spent his karate money on the video game "Touch of Death". My sign off is from Fraggle Rock. *



I never watched the Simpsons so I didn't recognize that part but I used to watch Fraggle Rock every day and I recognized the other thing. 

Robyn :asian:


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 18, 2003)

Fairly simple explanation for mine.  Letch is the first half of my last name and is the nickname I was given while I was in the Marines. Eventually, the nickname became so indentified with me as an individual that I became THE Letch and I've gone by that since then.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 18, 2003)

*TECHNOPUNK is a derivative of CYBERPUNK *



> *
> 
> The term, in and of itself, is a fusion of two other and very different words, 'cyber' and 'punk', and this fusion is the key to understanding cyberpunk.
> 
> ...



*I simply choose to use the term TECHNO (short of Technology) instead of CYBER because cyberpunk is passe now.  But i do consider myself, as the description above implys, a Technologicaly Antisocial Rebel Hoodlum*


----------



## Shadow Hunter (Jul 18, 2003)

One of my teachers a few decades ago had trouble pronouncing my name. So he gave me on in his language after he found out what I did. In English it means "Shadow Hunter" and I decided to use it here.


----------



## Ender (Jul 18, 2003)

I got the Name Ender from the book "Ender's Game"


----------



## tkdcanada (Jul 19, 2003)

Mine's simple enough, I study TKD and I'm from Canada


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 19, 2003)

Mines pretty simple.
When i wanted to change the name of my club, I wanted something to show we were a progressive system, and I wanted to be more marketable to LEO, and government agencies. It was at the same time I helped start an anti terrorism org out of New York. I wanted Tactics in the title.  Progressive Tactics.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 22, 2003)

Since I was born in the Year of the Dragon, made since to be the top of the heap!  the "GoldenDragon" King of all the Dragons... the Imperial Dragon or the Emperor's Dragon.... Thee Dragon to recon with~


----------



## kilo (Jul 22, 2003)

It was the first thing I though of.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tkdcanada _
> *Mine's simple enough, I study TKD and I'm from Canada *



Sounds logical. Me, I'm from California, *Cali* for short...


----------



## tkdcanada (Jul 23, 2003)

How lucky you are to have summer year round!   

I assume the tkd is for taekwondo, and what's the last part?


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tkdcanada _
> *How lucky you are to have summer year round!
> 
> I assume the tkd is for taekwondo, and what's the last part? *



Is the last part your name?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *Is the last part your name? *



Probably the country he is from.


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Probably the country he is from. *



not his username, cali_tkdbruin. I quoted him because he asked the same thing (well, he asked what the last part stood for)


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *not his username, cali_tkdbruin. I quoted him because he asked the same thing (well, he asked what the last part stood for) *



_(scratching head)_  OK, now I see where you're going with that.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tkdcanada _
> *How lucky you are to have summer year round!
> 
> I assume the tkd is for taekwondo, and what's the last part? *



Yeah, we do get spoiled rotten down here having year around pleasant weather. :ultracool 

As far as my user name goes, the _TKD_ is for Taekwondo. And the last part, *Bruin*, isn't my last name. Nope, it's in honor of my old college (UCLA) and its ferocious mascot.  GO Bruins, Beat 'SC!!! 

FYI,  for those who don't know "SC" is our hated arch rival USC.


----------



## OULobo (Jul 24, 2003)

I guess I can add my explanation to the thread. OU is my alma mater and lobo is spanish for wolf. Some of my friends call me wolfman because of my tats.


----------



## YouAgain (Oct 4, 2003)

I chose mine so people would look at me and go.... OH NO NOT YOUAGAIN!!!!


----------



## Kroy (Oct 5, 2003)

Kroy=Kenny Roy....I know, boring.


----------



## molson (Oct 6, 2003)

Molson was my dogs name.... he was golden... thus molson golden....he did like beer


----------



## Henderson (Apr 21, 2006)

Anyone that has joined MT since 10/16/03 (last post in this thread) care to divulge the source of their User Name?  What does it mean to you?  Why did you pick it?

I'm not exactly a shining example to revive this one, since mine is simply my last name..............................but maybe not for long.:supcool:


----------



## Apollo (Apr 21, 2006)

Galactica fan basically.


----------



## Henderson (Apr 21, 2006)

Apollo said:
			
		

> Galactica fan basically.


Original series, or the new one?


----------



## Apollo (Apr 21, 2006)

Both, but prefer the original. The Battlestar just looked better in TOS.


----------



## Swordlady (Apr 21, 2006)

I chose the moniker "Swordlady" for my second email address (this is back in 1999), because of my fondness of sharp pointy objects (I collect swords and practice a JSA).  Some of my friends started calling me "Swordlady" in their email correspondences to me, and occasionally in person.

"Swordlady" is now the most common Net alias I use in online fora.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 21, 2006)

Its my first name


----------



## Kacey (Apr 22, 2006)

K is the first letter of my first name; C is the first letter of my last name.  I first chose K. C. (therefore Kacey) as a nickname when I was at girl scout camp about 30 years ago - because I had to come up with something quick, before people starting using my older sister's choice - Rabbit.  She was quite outraged by the fact that I liked vegetables when I was 10.


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 22, 2006)

As a kid, loived Hong Kong Phooey.  For a year or so I was a lurker on MT and when I decided to join, I wanted something that would show a less serious side of me, but still show my interest in the MA's.


----------



## stickarts (Apr 22, 2006)

I enjoy training with sticks and working with Prof. Presas (Arnis) for many years has had a large impact on my training and on me personally. Stickarts is also one of our websites.


----------



## bydand (Apr 22, 2006)

Bydand is the old family motto from back in Scotland and Ireland dating back a few hundred years.  It means steadfast or abiding.


----------



## hong kong fooey (May 1, 2006)

I chose HONG KONG FOOEY because I used to watch the cartoon show as a kid.


----------



## Hand Sword (May 2, 2006)

When I was young I always wanted to do, watched, copied, the arts. One of the family friends at the time (RIP), always started referring to me as chop chop. When I got older, It became just chop, so that became hand sword, for the screen name.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (May 2, 2006)

"Betty" says it once or twice in the movie Kung Pow...and it's friggin' hilarious...plus I like to rip things.  Like phone books and decks of cards...and glass:jedi1: .


----------



## Rick Wade (May 2, 2006)

My Real name is Richard English

that was to boring

Everyone Calls me Rick

and My middle name is Wade

Kind of a cool screen name  I guess.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Tarot (May 2, 2006)

Pretty basic reasons really.  I like Tarot cards and it's a simple name that isn't usually taken on forums.


----------



## crushing (May 2, 2006)

crushing is the first initial of my first name and my last name mashed together.  I think it makes for a good username, especially on a martial arts forum. ;-)


----------

